# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The Most Beautiful Girl

## *Fatima*

*The Most Beautiful Girl*



No, she's not Diana Hayden nor is she Sushmita Sen,
Not even Aishwarya Rai, Who is this girl then? 

No, she does not flash her legs nor walk down the aisle semi-nude
For her such things are unthinkable, sacrilegious and downright rude 

Miss World, Miss Universe, Miss "Anything", She does not aspire to be
She shuns all kinds of publicity, in privacy she would rather be

Never in a swimming costume will she for a camera pose
Yes, she's the 'girl in hijaab' more beautiful than a rose! 

Those who're 'stripped' of modesty will 'strip' for any cause
Whether on a lonely beach or in front of a full house 

In their naked greed they dance In pursuit of earth's glory
Is there a thing more vulgar than a woman devoid of modesty? 

In the name of freedom all moral values are now defined
Vulgarity, nudism, nakedness are steps to fame that wind 

Those who are of rotten minds call it freedom of "female" species
Yet, they exploit them a-plenty, whenever and wherever they please. 

But for their terrible transgressions maybe they are not fully to
blame, The Muslims forgot their duty and let them live in shame 

Incumbent upon the Muslims it was to promote good and stop all vice
If they had done their duty such situations wouldn't arise 

Back to our girl in hijaab much loved in Allah's sight
She is darling of all the angels Heaven beckons to her, by right 

She's a simple Muslim Girl Yet more beautiful than a full moon
The brightness of her face is all "Noor", can there be a greater boon? 

Modesty is her birth right, without it she'd feel lost
"Shamelessness" is a Devil's tool that she avoids at any cost 

No, she does not commit sinful acts nor to base desires give vent
In studies, salah, zikr and tilawat much of her time is spent 

In obedience of Allah's commands she does all the things wise
And the riches that she scorns befits a "Princess of Paradise"
Our beloved Prophet (PBUH) said modesty is a part of faith
For those who follow not we solemnly lay a wreath 

No, she's not Diana Hayden nor she is Sushmita Sen
Nothing on earth would entice her Rupees, Dollars or Yen!

----------


## RAHEN

Bravo! really wonderful. 
Thanks 4 such a great poem

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome

----------


## Omar

haha kuch samaj nahin aya balqay me nay abhee chemistry ka topic samjh liya hahahaha lol

or apne achha nahin kya

----------


## *Fatima*

wot

----------


## Omar

wot kya yeh kya hey mujh ko samj nahin aya

----------


## *Fatima*

u don understand english

----------


## Omar

well i can better understand Urdu English Punjabi German Dutch and little Sariki tooo

but i cant get what u mean by this whole story

----------


## *Fatima*

ok leave it

----------


## Omar

Yes thats Great Idea

----------


## *Fatima*

yes ur rit

----------


## murali614

good poem

----------


## Nutter

A0A!

Very nice poem! But i wonder how many of us are true to ourselves? How many of us (if given an oppourtunity to work with bollywood/glamour etc.) would let that chance go by? Don't mean to offend any one here in anyway. Peace!

VIRGINTY IS NOT DIGNITY! ITS JUS LACK OF OPPURTUNITY!!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> A0A!
> 
> Very nice poem! But i wonder how many of us are true to ourselves? How many of us (if given an oppourtunity to work with bollywood/glamour etc.) would let that chance go by? Don't mean to offend any one here in anyway. Peace!
> 
> VIRGINTY IS NOT DIGNITY! ITS JUS LACK OF OPPURTUNITY!!


You are wrong Nutter, Not every girl desires a life of glamour and Bollywood..However much the world has advanced, there are still many girls who want to stay away from such things, and will happily give up the chance , even if they get it..This glamourous world asks for too much , especially from girls, and I think there are still many girls modest enough, and with a bit of dignity , girls like us , who are not willing to give it all up for fame and glamour .

----------


## Ash

nice post fatima..

and i agree simi :up;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Thanks ash, I hope yahaan phir war shuru na ho jaye
 :Big Grin:

----------


## kingkhalid

Mind blowing poem 
Great !!!

----------


## Nutter

Firstly, Thanks Simi for posting a reply! Secondly I'd like to say change your avatar, its v distracting...lol. U know I'm kidding. Now back to the basics. Yes you are and right and I too am not wrong. If you read it once again u'd see I only question how many of us would let that(Glamour) go? Life like that is v tempting, anyhow, good to know that somone actually jump in to justify. Take Care !! Peace !!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Firstly, Thanks Simi for posting a reply! Secondly I'd like to say change your avatar, its v distracting...lol. U know I'm kidding. Now back to the basics. Yes you are and right and I too am not wrong. If you read it once again u'd see I only question how many of us would let that(Glamour) go? Life like that is v tempting, anyhow, good to know that somone actually jump in to justify. Take Care !! Peace !!


Oh yes, I did overlook that  !  :$ 

I didnt mean to offend you ..I guess both of us have a point, isnt it ??   :Smile:

----------


## Nutter

Guess So!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Smile:

----------


## Nutter

Are we playing hide and seek?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Big Grin:  No, we are not ..

----------


## Nutter

Good to know that!

P.S. This post will continue to million posts if you and I keep replying to each other  :Smile:  

Take Care!

----------


## kazz

WoooW Boring

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> WoooW Boring



 :Embarrassment:   :duno;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm

----------


## Moona

> WoooW Boring


achaa jii... :duno; ..don fink so..

btw nice ... :Big Grin:

----------

